# Feeding Baby dove.......



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a couple questions about feeding my baby dove. He's about 9 days old and completly feathered. I have been feeding him thawed peas but only a couple at one time,usually when I feed him his formula. How many should I be feeding him? He has started to eat seeds on his own,with a little ''finger pecking'' from me. Also,at what age is he supposed to be weaned off formula? Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do believe they should be eating on their own by three weeks of age.. just slowly wean him off as he is still eating his seeds and introduce water in a shot glass, dip the tip of the beak in and they will drink at some point.. you may want to do that a few times a day..to show him how to drink.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My babies seem to prefer their water slightly warm. Just be careful not too warm.


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks. He has a small short cup of water available to at all times and I've been helping him learn to drink.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Can you post some images of the Baby Dove?


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I not sure how to post pictures.........when I clicked on the insert image thing,it said to enter the URL of the picture and we don't have that.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Just put your images on any free site, like webshots, fotki, etc.

Then elect the option for that site's built in ability to provide you with the URL for posting an image in a forum.

Cut-n-paste the URL into your POst, and the image appears.


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm afraid I won't be able to post any pictures........we've tried to use Photobucket or something similer before but for some reason our computer won't let use us it. Maybe I could email the pic's to you........


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Birds Forever, 




What I do, is to feed formula and whole small seeds also, combined and or seperately, soon as they are getting onto ten or twelve days old or so.

Long as they are interacted with in ways which are normal for them, they wean naturally as they grow up and start having feelings of independence.


They can learn pecking quite young, so I encourage that, along with me feeding them untill they ecide they are too rown-up for that anymore.


Images would sure help...can you find someone to help you adjust your firewall or other defaults, so you can upload to a free site?


Phil
Lv


----------



## Shawn Micheal (Nov 4, 2010)

i would also love to see the images of baby dove .


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just as a matter of interest, what sort of dove is this?


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

It is a Collared Dove.......they are everywhere around here.


----------

